# Log.v geht nicht



## Kayno (27. Jun 2018)

Beim klicken auf den Button kommt nicht der text. Was hab ich falsch gemacht.


```
package com.example.km4l.myapplication;

import android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.util.Log;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.Button;

public class MainActivity extends AppCompatActivity {

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);

        initListeners();
    }

    private void initListeners (){

        Button btnTraining = (Button) findViewById(R.id.btnTraining);

        btnTraining.setOnClickListener(new View.OnClickListener() {
            @Override
            public void onClick(View view) {

                //eigenen code
                Log.v("Durchsage", "Button von Training geklickt");
            }
        });

    }
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (27. Jun 2018)

Lässt Du Dir ggf. den falschen Log-Level anzeigen?


----------



## Kayno (27. Jun 2018)

ich weiss nicht beim prof klappt das


----------



## Robat (27. Jun 2018)

An sich kann es nur an den Filtern liegen die eingestellt sind.
Ob es jetzt der Log-Level, die Log-Nachricht oder sogar die falsche Applikation ist kann man nur raten..
Schau die Einstellungen einfach noch mal durch im Logcat ob alles passt.


----------



## Kayno (27. Jun 2018)

hab zwar nicht gelöst brauche es aber nicht mehr danke


----------

